# Article: Behmor 1600 - best-of-class home green bean coffee roaster



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

You can view the page at http://coffeeforums.co.uk/content.php?358-Behmor-1600-best-of-class-home-green-bean-coffee-roaster


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Hope you do not burn your house down and invalidate your insurance meanwhile. Sorry, but CE is there for a purpose. Others manage to obtain it. Are we supposed to be impressed by a company that cannot be arsed? Sure, changes were made but that's ancient history!


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

This all sounds very interesting, and I for one like the idea of the Behmor. but, perhaps a forum member with more knowledge can expand, and explain about being non CE certified. might this have any implications in the event of something going wrong with the roaster and it say, caught fire or something


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Saw this banner ad on the forum last night - are they forum advertisers then??


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Lack of CE certfication means your house insurance is invalid for any damage caused. I've got a Quest roaster which is also non-CE certified. Doesn't bother me. I have a fire blanket and a fire extinguisher on hand just in case.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Patrick, I tested a non CE approved roaster for a company, and this is what happened!


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

.....but that was a prototype wasn't it.

Both the Behmor (I sold mine 3-4 years ago) & Quest are well established roasters with no history of accidents.


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

Erm, isn't it illegal to just even offer for sale (never mind import) non CE certified goods to anywhere within the EU. Whether the product is perceived to be safe or not is irreverent!


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

dfk41 said:


> Patrick, I tested a non CE approved roaster for a company, and this is what happened!


Cracking roast there David - literally


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Geordie Boy said:


> Erm, isn't it illegal to just even offer for sale (never mind import) non CE certified goods to anywhere within the EU. Whether the product is perceived to be safe or not is irreverent!


Yes and no. No UK registered business is going to offer for sale a non-CE certified product - but there is nothing to stop an individual importing an item from a country that is not where the EU CE certification process doesn't apply.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Sorry, should have added and stressed:

*Using a non-CE certified electrical product which causes damage, e.g. fire etc, will invalidate household insurance - be warned.*


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Saw this banner ad on the forum last night - are they forum advertisers then??


Yes.................


----------



## Soll (Nov 10, 2013)

dfk41 said:


> Patrick, I tested a non CE approved roaster for a company, and this is what happened!


I think this could qualify for the DSOL beans of the month? Makes my oily beans look quite palatable lol!


----------



## Mouse (Feb 28, 2014)

LOL - Now that's a definite 'burned' roast pic that we can use as a barometer from now on Sol


----------



## oop north (Jun 23, 2013)

None of my roasts have ever been that bad


----------



## oop north (Jun 23, 2013)

For the avoidance of doubt, it should also perhaps be highlighted that the pictures are not of a roast from the roaster in question!

I would have considered one of these had I not already got a Gene - though I guess I might reconsider if someone gets one in the UK and posts some positive reviews... I am fortunate in having an outbuilding where I do my roasting, so the lack of insurance cover isn't so much of an issue for me


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

oop north said:


> None of my roasts have ever been that bad


Relieved to hear that Tim!


----------



## oop north (Jun 23, 2013)

If I didn't already have a Gene, I would have been interested in this - may still be if someone gets one and posts up a good review! I did look at the Behmor when I got the Gene (about a year ago) but could not consider it seriously when it was not available in the UK


----------



## Peelie72 (Jan 10, 2011)

The Behmor was once CE approved, it was the EU requirements that shifted. It's still the same roaster - not the "home-burner" that some are suggesting!

Nothing ever actually started "going wrong" with the roaster, the skin temperature gets hot, like my old student counter top oven, panini plates or toaster - its doesn't glow red, melt or discolour the counter, but I wouldn't recommend licking it either.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

So, despite all it's good points, it is not CE certified then! Obviously, the European market is too small for the changes to be made.....lol


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

I guess the only thing wondered about was it becoming an "article" on the forum. Glens choice, but it might be seen as the sale of a Non CE product being endorsed by the forum owner.

As to how good the Behmor is...I've only read all the comments on the US forums, so it will be interesting to see how it performs in the UK, although it will be difficult to separate enthusiastic owner comments from hard facts. I would also wonder about servicing, maintenance and warranty?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Reminds me of an old joke, about 2 Irish Villages who used to get together once a year for a game of rugby, where the prime aim was to inflict as much damage as possible to each other. After coming out onto the pitch, and standing around for 5 minutes, one of the older hands commented, 'whats the delay?' to be told the match ball was missing. His reply was, never mind the ball, lets just get on with the game!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

For the avoidance of doubt, all forum advertisers are offered the opportunity for their products to be displayed as an article.

We welcome articles from any advertisers at any time.

Feedback or concerns about the CE status can be taken up directly with the advertiser using the email address provided.

As far as I am aware non-CE compliant products can be imported and used. You may wish to check insurance validity, and take all reasonable precautions when roasting - using any brand of roaster (eg never leaving the roaster unattended etc)

Coffee Forums UK neither endorses products or dissuades members from purchasing a forum advertisers product. In many cases we are not able to sample products or services personally.

We welcome advertisers who share the love of coffee, can provide products at reasonable prices and help to meet the running costs of Coffee Forums UK.

If you are in the market for a roaster you will be aware of comparative models and using common sense will be able to make an informed decision.


----------



## Peelie72 (Jan 10, 2011)

I thinks its abundantly clear that the Behmor is a good machine, and is safe. Has anyone read anything negative (wrt safety) on any coffee forum or elsewhere?

Things get hot when cooking and the Behmor, just like other hot kitchen utensils and appliances, was designed to cope with it.

There are those who won't be considering the Behmor because of the CE issue and there are those, like myself, who realise that the machine was once good enough for Europe, has always been good enough for the US, Oz & NZ markets, so therefore, must surely still be good enough.

It has an earth cable, it is fused - everyone sit down, there's no reason for alarm.

But if you have read all the many, many glowing reviews on the Behmor, you now have an option to buy it.


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

I for one think that the sponsor has been very honest w.r.t. CE certification and this has to be commended (unfortunately not all foreign internet sellers are quite as honest as to product conformity to CE regs). I think it's only fair that a potential buyer understands the potential ramifications of using the product in this country (instead of it just being one sided) such that they can make an informed decision, that's all.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

I was reviewing my old Blap cartoons and came across this one.

http://coffeetime.wikidot.com/blap23-the-behmor-roaster-arrives-humour


----------



## majnu (Jan 31, 2014)

Does this come with the new control board ?


----------

